# Brewing Tonight - Live Updates



## donburke (21/9/12)

weighing 19kg grains







56 litres strike water heating up






milling the grains






hard work, time for quick beer





salt additions for the mash





grains milled






doughing in






giving the mash a good stir






resting at 66 from 5:20pm







updates soon


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/9/12)

opcorn:


----------



## Cocko (21/9/12)

Woo Hoo!

One of the nicest rigs around and now live action shots....

opcorn: and :Tissues:

:beerbang: Good work DB!


----------



## DU99 (21/9/12)

another beer :drinks:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/9/12)

Shit I am cancelling my date with Jen Hawkins just so I dont miss the action :lol: 
Nev


----------



## Acasta (21/9/12)

donburke said:


> hard work, time for quick beer
> 
> View attachment 57298
> 
> ...



Looks good, will be good to see in action.
You should take some vids of crucial steps and techniques if you have the equipment for it.
Cheers


----------



## Helles (21/9/12)

Not being picky here or a smart arse But 
Im pretty sure doughing in is spelt doe in 
And is in reference to the temp as in cold water 
At that temp of 66'c it is called Mash in 
Not sure if im right but 
It's what i keep telling my Mate who likes to call it Doe in
You are right it is time for a beer
Good luck with the beer anyway
What are you brewing
How much do you get out of 19KG 
Mashing 16 Kg tomorrow myself


----------



## glenwal (21/9/12)

helles said:


> Not being picky here or a smart arse But
> Im pretty sure doughing in is spelt doe in
> And is in reference to the temp as in cold water
> At that temp of 66'c it is called Mash in
> ...



Not being picky here
but haikus are five seven five
its time for a beer


----------



## donburke (21/9/12)

heating up the sparge water


----------



## donburke (21/9/12)

hops weighed


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/9/12)

Glen W said:


> Not being picky here
> but haikus are five seven five
> its time for a beer



:lol:


----------



## real_beer (21/9/12)

donburke said:


> doughing in
> 
> View attachment 57301



Your rig looks great. If you want to you can now also fill in the 'Assistant Brewer' info in your brewing software.


----------



## donburke (21/9/12)

boys getting hungry


----------



## dougsbrew (21/9/12)

t90 amarillo -- nice.


----------



## The Village Idiot (21/9/12)

Come on guys.... what next????????? Another beer would be my guess.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/9/12)

I'm interested in what's on the grill


----------



## dougsbrew (21/9/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'm interested in what's on the grill




im thinking rib eye with spanish onion and bacon.


----------



## Cocko (21/9/12)

More beers I am tipping...


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (21/9/12)

whats the recipie don?


----------



## donburke (21/9/12)

first runnings into the kettle


----------



## donburke (21/9/12)

mash tun nearly drained


----------



## donburke (21/9/12)

kettle nearly full


----------



## donburke (21/9/12)

kettle pretty full


----------



## donburke (21/9/12)

taste test ... or burn your finger trying


----------



## donburke (21/9/12)

some ipa for the boys

they are getting pissed


----------



## donburke (21/9/12)

boil started 8:00pm


----------



## Helles (21/9/12)

All looking pretty slick
Im guessing an American amber 
Anyone else want to guess


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/9/12)

6, 10, 7.

getting better.


----------



## Nick JD (21/9/12)

helles said:


> All looking pretty slick
> Im guessing an American amber
> Anyone else want to guess



That colour with Amarillo - it's an IPA.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (21/9/12)

Damn I missed the Melbourne try! oops NO TRY carry on.


----------



## bum (21/9/12)

helles said:


> Anyone else want to guess


DSGA.

That's the beer you need to make when you're so impressed with the fact that you're making beer that you need to tell people that you're making beer and at what stage you're at in the beer making process at any particular second.

Sign up at Twitter.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/9/12)

Sick burn.

I think he's showing off the bling as much as anything.


----------



## adraine (21/9/12)

Handy with the camera too. Or is it a portrait session with your local pro photographer


----------



## donburke (21/9/12)

real_beer said:


> Your rig looks great. If you want to you can now also fill in the 'Assistant Brewer' info in your brewing software.




no room for the names of all of them


----------



## donburke (21/9/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'm interested in what's on the grill




scotch fillet, was very tender


----------



## Crusty (21/9/12)

Awesome Don..................  
I bet that stuff on the BBQ went down pretty good.


----------



## donburke (21/9/12)

bum said:


> DSGA.
> 
> That's the beer you need to make when you're so impressed with the fact that you're making beer that you need to tell people that you're making beer and at what stage you're at in the beer making process at any particular second.
> 
> Sign up at Twitter.




you didnt look closely at the hops in the vacuum pack


----------



## mikk (21/9/12)

Very impressive. Just remember, it's not a brew day til something gets spilled...!


----------



## donburke (21/9/12)

Nick JD said:


> That colour with Amarillo - it's an IPA.




wait till i measure gravity, its either an ipa or american amber


----------



## Gar (21/9/12)

High class porn indeed, send us some of that IPA digitally can ya


----------



## Muscovy_333 (21/9/12)

donburke said:


> you didnt look closely at the hops in the vacuum pack




I saw Spalt


----------



## thedragon (21/9/12)

This is better than porn.


----------



## Lecterfan (21/9/12)

:icon_offtopic: 

Great thread donburke,

but...



thedragon said:


> This is better than porn.


...then you're not doing it right.


----------



## Dazza88 (21/9/12)

Don't spalt all over your screen.


----------



## Helles (21/9/12)

donburke said:


> wait till i measure gravity, its either an ipa or american amber



 Could be close


----------



## keifer33 (21/9/12)

DazDog said:


> Don't spalt all over your screen.



Whole new meaning to 'hot break'


----------



## donburke (21/9/12)

bittering hops


----------



## donburke (21/9/12)

getting ready to sanitise


----------



## donburke (21/9/12)

a non brewer enjoying previous efforts


----------



## donburke (21/9/12)

rolling boil


----------



## donburke (21/9/12)

pissed *****


----------



## Cocko (21/9/12)

donburke said:


> pissed *****
> 
> View attachment 57329



WABOC's!


----------



## browndog (21/9/12)

donburke said:


> pissed *****
> 
> View attachment 57329




Hey you're mates with Garry Meghan !!


----------



## donburke (21/9/12)

chilling now

started chilling at 9:30, now 10:00 and down to 46 degrees


----------



## donburke (21/9/12)

browndog said:


> Hey you're mates with Garry Meghan !!




lol you just gave my brother in law a new name ha ha


----------



## browndog (21/9/12)

donburke said:


> lol you just gave my brother in law a new name ha ha



He never looks that pissed on masterchef.


----------



## thedragon (21/9/12)

Cocko said:


> WABOC's!



Took me a while to translate the acronym. Glad I stuck with it.


----------



## Nick JD (21/9/12)

Who's the guru on the camera?


----------



## Cocko (21/9/12)

thedragon said:


> Took me a while to translate the acronym. Glad I stuck with it.



If you have the B as 'Bunch' you are on it!


----------



## kelbygreen (21/9/12)

what a bunch of carer's?


----------



## Helles (21/9/12)

thedragon said:


> Took me a while to translate the acronym. Glad I stuck with it.




I got it now


----------



## thedragon (21/9/12)

Cocko said:


> If you have the B as 'Bunch' you are on it!



I think that we're on the same page. Although I'm careful when it comes to your posts, Cocko. I had some explaining to do when I clicked on a link posted by you earlier in the year!


----------



## kelbygreen (21/9/12)

coz he is a **** not a carer lol

Edit: phil johns done some nice work there don


----------



## Helles (21/9/12)

More Brew Porn Please


----------



## Cocko (21/9/12)

thedragon said:


> I think that we're on the same page. Although I'm careful when it comes to your posts, Cocko. I had some explaining to do when I clicked on a link posted by you earlier in the year!



Ahh, that was the old me and the old forum with non-enforcement of link baiting.... Sorry if offended, was all meant to be a bit of fun.

No more of that: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry956239

Anyway, way :icon_offtopic: Sorry Don.


----------



## kelbygreen (21/9/12)

not clicking that shit lol cant hide shit from me. Oh did you get my PM?? think I said your a ****! lol


----------



## bum (21/9/12)

donburke said:


> you didnt look closely at the hops in the vacuum pack


I can't say with any degree of certainty that I looked at them at all.

I can be fairly confident in my assumption that you didn't notice the intention of my post, however. Which is odd because I was being pretty heavy-handed.


----------



## Cocko (21/9/12)

Nick JD said:


> Who's the guru on the camera?



Yep, awesome shots.


----------



## donburke (21/9/12)

bum said:


> I can't say with any degree of certainty that I looked at them at all.
> 
> I can be fairly confident in my assumption that you didn't notice the intention of my post, however. Which is odd because I was being pretty heavy-handed.



dont tell me you were being a smart arse and i missed it


----------



## donburke (21/9/12)

starters ready to go


----------



## donburke (21/9/12)

Cocko said:


> Yep, awesome shots.



comined effort of mine and dimiphoto


----------



## thedragon (21/9/12)

Cocko said:


> Ahh, that was the old me and the old forum with non-enforcement of link baiting.... Sorry if offended, was all meant to be a bit of fun.


Sorry if you misunderstood my last post.... There was no offence. It was quite funny, until I go busted, any funny again after I explained....


----------



## Cocko (21/9/12)

WABOC's


----------



## Byran (22/9/12)

Cocko said:


> View attachment 57333
> 
> 
> WABOC's


LOL WABOC's !!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## donburke (22/9/12)

LOL






Byran said:


> LOL WABOC's !!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## donburke (22/9/12)

heres what happened next


----------



## MaltyHops (22/9/12)

donburke said:


> starters ready to go



Crikey, I thought you had a couple of inche of yeast in a 5L flask
then realised that's the table underneath. Awesome otherwise.


----------



## Cocko (22/9/12)

Looks like a good oxygenator mate!


----------



## dimiphoto (22/9/12)

thats what i thought this site was about. sharing info, including pictures.


----------



## dimiphoto (22/9/12)

WABO grouse Cs ! YEA!


----------



## dimiphoto (22/9/12)

your a dickhead BUM. ..heavy handed enough?


----------



## dimiphoto (22/9/12)

don and dimiphoto shared the gun


----------



## dimiphoto (22/9/12)

what a bunch of dudes. BUUUUUUUUUURP!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/9/12)

haha..


----------



## Screwtop (22/9/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'm interested in what's on the grill




Ameletita :lol:

Screwy


----------



## donburke (22/9/12)

Screwtop said:


> Ameletita :lol:
> 
> Screwy



lol


thats tonight, but the wife reckons they will be mine on the grill after last nights hoo haa


----------



## Crusty (26/9/12)

Cocko said:


> View attachment 57333
> 
> 
> WABOC's



With all due respect to all involved, this is so fuckin funny.
I've had a few Ale's tonight & was re reading this post & thought, _*holy shit these guys look alike, WTF!*_
I went back a page & saw the original shot & it took me a while to work out it's been photo shopped............._*Hilarious!*_..........................






Why is there no picture?


----------



## kelbygreen (26/9/12)

lol true cocko form


----------



## Cocko (26/9/12)

Maybe I should have done Gary!





Who knows.. both are good.


----------



## Crusty (26/9/12)

Cocko said:


> Maybe I should have done Gary!
> 
> View attachment 57480
> 
> ...



Hilarious.


----------



## bum (26/9/12)

A pro would fix the shadows too.

Just sayin'...


----------



## Doubleplugga (27/9/12)

holy shit, that is a cracker!!! I myself am having a few brews and reading the thread and did not even pick the same faces in the phots. 
At first glance you would not even notice...... well at least I didnt! maybe I need more Imperial Stout, even if it is only Wednesday :chug:


----------



## Byran (29/9/12)

Cocko said:


> Maybe I should have done Gary!
> 
> View attachment 57480
> 
> ...


Ha I reckon you have had a little practice on the shop Cocko! You did the other one in 5 mins after it was posted. I laughed till i was sore.......And yes , we were blind.


----------



## donburke (9/10/12)

drinking live tonight, the beer appropriately named WABOC ALE




2 points shy of an ipa, so we'll call it an american amber/pale ale, and a delicious one at that


----------



## labels (9/10/12)

donburke said:


> drinking live tonight, the beer appropriately named WABOC ALE
> 
> View attachment 57728
> 
> ...



Glycol cooler?


----------



## glenwal (9/10/12)

labels said:


> Glycol cooler?



Check out the kegging setup link in his sig, you'll be impressed.


----------



## stakka82 (9/10/12)

That is some serious porn.


----------



## labels (9/10/12)

Glen W said:


> Check out the kegging setup link in his sig, you'll be impressed.



Impressive. That's serious shit having your own glycol chiller. Running my own business, I do work regularly for a company heavily involved with glycol chillers although I have never asked them for anything. HL is a clue.

Steve


----------



## Cocko (9/10/12)

Byran said:


> You did the other one in 5 mins after it was posted. I laughed till i was sore.......



Cheers mate, its all about a laugh and never offense intended. Good to hear!





donburke said:


> drinking live tonight, the beer appropriately named WABOC ALE




Nice one.


----------



## donburke (10/10/12)

labels said:


> I do work regularly for a company heavily involved with glycol chillers although I have never asked them for anything.
> 
> Steve



never too late to ask, so perhaps you should, would make a great addition to your already majestic bar


----------



## Byran (10/10/12)

donburke said:


> drinking live tonight, the beer appropriately named WABOC ALE
> 
> View attachment 57728
> 
> ...


Pouring already? Nice im goin to dims for a bday brew, he has a keg or 2 does he?. I should like to try this WABOC ALE. I made a golden ale after this too its in the fermenter. And tastes...well its pretty great. Ill bring you a sampler cause I used 1469.


----------



## donburke (10/10/12)

Byran said:


> Pouring already? Nice im goin to dims for a bday brew, he has a keg or 2 does he?. I should like to try this WABOC ALE. I made a golden ale after this too its in the fermenter. And tastes...well its pretty great. Ill bring you a sampler cause I used 1469.




he picked up his 2 kegs last night, one was fermented with the lager yeast and the other with the ale yeast

my ale keg is carbed, the lager one is waiting for me to empty a keg before it goes into "the system", could be tonight


----------



## Byran (10/10/12)

donburke said:


> he picked up his 2 kegs last night, one was fermented with the lager yeast and the other with the ale yeast
> 
> my ale keg is carbed, the lager one is waiting for me to empty a keg before it goes into "the system", could be tonight


Waiting to be "emptied" as in your gonna have a couple tonight...........I just cubed a nice lager base that im gonna ferment with San Francisco lager strain and finish with crystal........


----------



## Pennywise (10/10/12)

Thanks for sharing DB, great brewday pics and some nice porn in there


----------



## donburke (10/10/12)

Pennywise said:


> Thanks for sharing DB, great brewday pics and some nice porn in there



thanks mate, 

careful using the word 'porn', some of the nancy's might report it as NSFSC


----------



## Cocko (10/10/12)

donburke said:


> 'porn',




Reported.


----------



## bignath (10/10/12)

donburke said:


> thanks mate,
> 
> careful using the word 'porn', some of the nancy's might report it as NSFSC






Cocko said:


> Reported.



HAHA!

You led with the chin on that one db!


----------



## jyo (11/10/12)

Cocko said:


> Maybe I should have done Gary!
> 
> View attachment 57480
> 
> ...



Some of your best work, mate! hahaha!


----------

